# Dublin - Melbourne Flights



## firsttimebuy (13 Nov 2006)

Just wondering if anybody knows of any good websites of travel agents for booking a flight from Dublin to Melbourne? Also is there anyway of avoiding Heathrow?


----------



## Meathman99 (13 Nov 2006)

You can fly Dub to LA with Aer Lingus Then Quantas to Syd.
Might be able to go via Dubai instead.   Need to consider where your stop off is.  You can use gym and shower at some of the Asian airports.


----------



## Decani (13 Nov 2006)

If you want to try DIY, use Expedia to get an idea of who flies that route. You'll fly through Heathrow, Amsterdam, or Paris depending on who you go with (Emirates, Singapore Airlines, British Airways, Qantas, Air France).

There's Austravel () and Abbey Travel (www.australia.ie) who have walk-in offices if you're in Dublin.

It tends to be cheaper during our summer (their winter).


----------



## Meathman99 (13 Nov 2006)

My last flight i went with Lufthansa.  Not enjoyable


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Nov 2006)

firsttimebuy said:


> Just wondering if anybody knows of any good websites of travel agents for booking a flight from Dublin to Melbourne? Also is there anyway of avoiding Heathrow?



Loads of ways of avoiding Heathrow (other European hubs or via Middle East or USA) - it sounds as though you could do with the advice of a good travel agent regarding your options  - as well as the recommendations below you could try Trailfinders.

Meathman99 - Yes Lufthansa is crap in Long Haul Economy class - probably about the worst of the major European "flag carrier" airlines ( poor seats - non existent entertainment - fairly crap food)... but then they're often cheapest and most people won't pay extra above a cheaper fare for better service (I guess you picked them on price?) so they've got little enough incentive to make it better as they can pack in the punters with their current "product"


----------



## Lauren (13 Nov 2006)

You can travel via Frankfurt with Aer Lingus and then onto Bangkok or Singapore with BA/Qantas.


----------



## Meathman99 (14 Nov 2006)

I flew with singapore to banghok. Then got put on Lufthansa flight.  I assumed that they would only co operate with airlines of a similar quality.  In fairness their long haul wasnt near as bad as their flight from Germany to Ireland


----------



## mudahawn (14 Nov 2006)

I have travelled to the far east and Austrailia using the site www.e-travel.ie, I have found them courteous efficient and CHEAP,


----------



## SLS (18 Nov 2006)

We are flying to Melbourne by going from Dublin - Rome and Rome - Melbourne va Hong Kong

Booked through Qantas but looks like we are on Cathay Pacific which Im asking very happy about!

Very interesting to search to do on Search Engines is for Flights that leave from mainland Europe i.e. Paris, Rome
Quite often they are considerably cheaper than the same flight leaving from London!


----------



## redchariot (20 Nov 2006)

A few different ways via Amsterdam, Singapore Airlines and Malaysia Airlines. However, you will get a lot more choice if flying via Heathrow; I know it is a pain but you could save a lot


----------



## Gone Fishin' (21 Nov 2006)

Heathrow is OK, I don't see what the problem is, apart from the security, which is now everywhere.


----------



## Decani (21 Nov 2006)

Thought I'd throw this in but you can go Dub-Dub-Oz with Emirates. The second Dub being Dubai. Certainly more convenient stop-over-wise but you'l probably pay for it.


----------



## Hanners (22 Nov 2006)

Got return flights for 1100 with Emirates (Inc flying back from Perth and stopping off in DXB), problem being is the LHR stop over, couldnt book the AL flight as the contracts hadn't been released when I booked few weeks ago. You can book on their website and pick exactly the flights you want through Manchester, Glasgow, Birmimgham, just book your own way there. Ring up trailfinders and the y might have th AL contracts. If they do make sure you get the EK412 flight as thsi is direct DXB-SYD


----------



## hopalong (1 Jan 2007)

also gulf air fly direct from dublin to sydney, stopping somewhere to refuel ect.


----------



## hopalong (1 Jan 2007)

if i travel to ozzi,can i get a visa on line [etf or similar],anyone know the cheapest/reliable car rental in perth.


----------



## hopalong (1 Jan 2007)

hopalong said:


> if i travel to ozzi,can i get a visa on line [eta or similar],anyone know the cheapest/reliable car rental in perth.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (2 Jan 2007)

hopalong said:


> if i travel to ozzi,can i get a visa on line [etf or similar],anyone know the cheapest/reliable car rental in perth.



Yes - you should be able to arrange the EFT yourself online  - travel agents etc. will do it for you for a fee - but you can do it yourself on an official Australian Govt. Website for less

No idea on the car rental.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (2 Jan 2007)

I am going to Australia in April, and we are going Hong Kong then onto Melbourne. It is with British Airways and Qantas and we booked it Trailfinders we found they where the best for price and timing of flights etc. Plus they do not charge commission.


----------



## tall chapy (2 Jan 2007)

Just sample dates but you could also throw in a stopover in Dubai.

1 adult @ €1850
Show  booking details
 This ticket is non-refundable.  Changes to this ticket will incur a penalty fee.       Airport legend:  DUB:  Dublin  BHX:  Birmingham Int'l  DXB:  Dubai Int'l  MEL:  Melbourne     *Dublin, Ireland to  Melbourne, Australia*: 10912 miles 26 hrs 10 min  
 Aer Lingus Flight EI 276  on an Airbus A320 (jet) in coach class
     (food for purchase) 
 Departs *Dublin, Ireland*  (DUB) Fri, Feb 23 *5:25p*  1 hr 0 min  Arrives *Birmingham, United  Kingdom* (BHX) 
*6:25p* 

Layover in  Birmingham 2 hrs 5 min  
Emirates Flight EK38 on  an Airbus A330 (jet) in coach class
     (meal) 
 Departs *Birmingham, United  Kingdom* (BHX) Fri, Feb 23 *8:30p*  6 hrs 55 min  Arrives *Dubai, United Arab  Emirates* (DXB) Sat, Feb 24 *7:25a* 

Layover in  Dubai 2 hrs 45 min 
 Emirates Flight EK406 on  an Airbus A340 (jet) in coach class
     (meal) 
 Departs *Dubai, United Arab  Emirates* (DXB) Sat, Feb 24 *10:10a*  13 hrs 25  min  Arrives *Melbourne, Australia*  (MEL) Sun, Feb 25 *6:35a* 
     Note:  The flight from Birmingham (BHX)  to Dubai (DXB) is overnight.   Note:  The flight from Dubai (DXB) to  Melbourne (MEL) is overnight.      *Melbourne, Australia  to Dublin, Ireland*: 10912 miles 26 hrs 55 min  
  Emirates Flight EK407 on  an Airbus A340 (jet) in coach class
     (meal) 
 Departs *Melbourne, Australia*  (MEL) Fri, Mar 30 *9:30p*  14 hrs 10  min  Arrives *Dubai, United Arab  Emirates* (DXB) Sat, Mar 31 *5:40a* 

Layover in  Dubai 2 hrs 25 min 
 Emirates Flight EK39 on a  Boeing 777 (jet) in coach class
     (meal) 
 Departs *Dubai, United Arab  Emirates* (DXB) Sat, Mar 31 *8:05a*  7 hrs 30 min  Arrives *Birmingham, United  Kingdom* (BHX) 
*12:35p* 

Layover in  Birmingham 1 hr 55 min  Aer Lingus Flight EI 273  on an Airbus A320 (jet) in coach class
     (food for purchase) 
 Departs *Birmingham, United  Kingdom* (BHX) Sat, Mar 31 *2:30p*  55 min  Arrives *Dublin, Ireland*  (DUB) 
*3:25p* 
     Note:  The flight from Melbourne (MEL)  to Dubai (DXB) is overnight.


----------



## hopalong (2 Jan 2007)

re;stopover in dubai,we are going to ozzi in feb and are thinking of a stopover in dubai for maybe 3 or 4 days,anyone suggest hotel/accomodation near shopping malls at a good price,we heard items in the malls are as cheap as in usa.


----------



## mell61 (3 Jan 2007)

Dubai bargains depend very much on what you are looking to buy... Fashion is same price if not more for the standard high street brands, Debenhams / M&S / Next, designer isn't significantly cheaper.   
Jewellery is good value but only if you know what you are going for, the standard gold is the yellowish gold (is it 22 carat?), which may or may not be your thing... personally I dont' like it.
Dubai is currently being compared to a buildig site as there is a huge amount of development going on, at the moment I would personally avoid going there.
Recent recommendation from friends is Hong Kong for some good value fashion, when you hit the markets.


----------



## hopalong (4 Jan 2007)

had a look at dubai on net,and i think we may stay somewhere in deira city,somewhere like gulf pearl or fortune hotel,budget style.the taj palace and jumeirah beach are lovely ,but  a bit upmarket for our budget.


----------



## Northerngirl (4 Jan 2007)

Hi, 
A few years ago I flew with Malaysian Airlines from Dublin-Melbourne, stopping of at Frankfurt and Kuala Lumpar, where I had a 2 night free stay as part of the deal. Booked it through Austravel in Abbey Street, who were not particularly helpful but the airline provided an excellent service - I would definately fly with them again. Hope this widens your choices..


----------



## hopalong (15 Jan 2007)

booked to oz in feb07,just found out baggage allowance not very good 20kgs,just check with travel agents before you book.


----------



## DirtyH2O (25 Jan 2007)

This could be the quickest route for long haul to Asia and Oceania in the future

www.rte.ie/business/2007/0125/airlines.html

I think middle eastern airlines are the best value going anyway with newer planes and cheap fares. Getting their fuel at a fraction of the cost helps I'm sure.


----------



## Hanners (25 Jan 2007)

booked hotel on asiarooms.com, best value I could find. Doing teh same in April. we got Le Meriidian for €300 a night.


----------



## bond-007 (26 Jan 2007)

DUB-MAN-DBX-MEL with Emirates is a good deal avoiding LHR.


----------

